# Lynn Harrell passes on



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I just saw that cellist Lynn Harrell passed away at his home in Santa Monica on April 27. He was 76 and probably suffered a heart attack.

I have always liked his music and remember especially two things. First he played the solo part in my first recording of Haydn's 1st Cello Concerto, issued shortly after it was discovered. Second, his epic battle with Delta Airlines over his cello's *frequent flier account*, well-publicized at the time.

Keep playing, Lynn!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Roll of Honour

Post 74


----------

